# wide and stiff



## TheClash (Dec 22, 2009)

ok guys i was out trying boots on today and i love the stiffness of the drivers x's but i think i need something wider....any suggestions...i think i am at least a EE if not EEE...


----------



## TheClash (Dec 22, 2009)

ok here is the deal...i, right now, have my friends driver x's on..they are 11's...he and i usually only wear 9.5's but the 9.5's are waaay too small, 10's still feel really tight and toe is almost at the edge so he has been riding 11's for the past year. i have them on now and they are cushy cushy...feel great....but i think they might be a little too long...so the shop i was at did not have 10.5's and i am going to order some boots online.....so would you guys say to go with the 11's that i know feel good..or with the 10.5's...i need the width and maybe a little less in length but if the 10.5's are going to be too narrow i would rather stay with the 11's......


----------



## Ghost_Rider_X (Oct 16, 2009)

if the right size boot is too narrow, look for another boot. if there is any pain at all, look for another boot. that being said, if the 10.5 fits, but feels snug it will be fine after it packs out.

i have a very wide foot and my northwave decades are the best boot i've ever owned. just as comfortable as my sneakers. they were just on brociety for cheap money and i just bought a second pair to use when these wear down. i freeride 90% and the decades are plenty stiff enough. i think they rate a 8 or 9 on their scale. take a look on backcountryoutlet.com they're going for 75 bucks or so.


----------



## TheClash (Dec 22, 2009)

good advice ghost....the odd thing is the 11s liners are the same size as the 9.5 backpacking boots i have..so i am not too sure if the sizing is true to size....


----------



## Ghost_Rider_X (Oct 16, 2009)

if they're comfortable you're good to go. but with a lot of heat moldable liners they'll pack out a half size and you'll end up with boots slightly too large.


----------



## TheClash (Dec 22, 2009)

yup, which is why i am trying his..two pretty heavy seasons in them..i just altered them with a dr scholls soft foot bed under a super feet green insole...and man they feel even better


----------



## TheClash (Dec 22, 2009)

anyone know if the 11 is wider than the 10.5??


----------



## TheClash (Dec 22, 2009)

sorry to keep adding to my own thread....but how do the k2 T1's compare to the drivers? how about the ride crews?? anyone know of a boot company that produces a wider boot on average?


----------



## Ghost_Rider_X (Oct 16, 2009)

someone correct me if i'm wrong, but i believe salomon produces a wide specific line of boots. the f-20 and f-22 get really good reviews. something to check out.


----------



## TheClash (Dec 22, 2009)

i think the salomon synapse comes in the wide..anyone wear it??


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

List of companies that produce a wide boot on the same level as the Driver X:


----------



## TheClash (Dec 22, 2009)

haha..well either you forgot to add the list in or i get your point. thanks.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

salomon synapse wide is a good choice. 32 also makes a wide boot, i'm going to be using the 32 focus boa for freeriding next year


----------



## Johnny T (Jan 27, 2009)

I wear the Dialogue Wide which is just a little bit softer than the Synapse (according to Salomon's flex rating). I have an really wide foot.....like EE (and some 4E in running shoes) in all of my shoes. I love the Dialogues - not too stiff, not to soft. They are the first boots I can wear all day and not have to take them off because of my feet hurting. For reference purposes, 95% of my riding is freeride/groomers.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Johnny T said:


> I wear the Dialogue Wide which is just a little bit softer than the Synapse (according to Salomon's flex rating). I have an really wide foot.....like EE (and some 4E in running shoes) in all of my shoes. I love the Dialogues - not too stiff, not to soft. They are the first boots I can wear all day and not have to take them off because of my feet hurting. For reference purposes, 95% of my riding is freeride/groomers.


They are actually a lot softer IMO. The synapse is very stiff while my dialogues are relatively soft. The dialogues do work decently as an all mountain boot, but the synapse is definetly superior if a stiff responsive boot is what you are after


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

32 makes a great boot, I've had a couple pairs, and as previously stated, they're a little wider than most.


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Salomon*

I've ridden the Synapse Wide for several years. It's a good boot. To my knowledge, it's the only wide boot currently manufactured for truly wide-footed folks. I'm somewhere between EEE and EEEE. I only size up a little to ride the Synapse. The heat molding works well and the boot is very warm. My only complaint about it is how it's heel design and my Flow bindings don't get along. Nonetheless, they work well enough and the boot is very comfortable. My feet don't hurt at the end of some long days and the boot has supported my ankles through some serious off-piste twisting contests.


----------



## judoant (Jan 18, 2010)

wide and stiff! that's what she said


----------

